# Bruised Coccyx



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Anybody got any bright ideas how to speed up recovery?

This has happened at the worst possible time for me. I remember damaging it many years ago and it took months fro the pain to subside., I can't wait weeks for it to clear, I can't even wait many days.


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

How's about one of them donut cushions to help with the pain when sitting down?


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

MarkF said:


> Anybody got any bright ideas how to speed up recovery?
> 
> This has happened at the worst possible time for me. I remember damaging it many years ago and it took months fro the pain to subside., I can't wait weeks for it to clear, I can't even wait many days.


ouch!

my wife dislocated hers snowboarding a few years back and i asked a physio mate what could be done. his words were - well, it's all a bit "James Herriot"









sympathy and best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear about this Mark, I think you`re just going to have to try & take things easy until it settles down


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Ouch! one of the worst things to happen.

If it helps, Asda have Â£4 off Jameson whiskey 'painkiller'


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

No speedy cures then?

I can't take it easy, I've no time left, I've made a promise that I must keep, might have to use the whiskey, pain killer, temazepam remedy.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Unfortunately its not an easy fix, however you could try an ice pack ( the proper physio kind that you can re-use, not a bag of frozen peas! ), regular anti-inflammatory drugs such as Diclofenac or Ibuprofen, you can alternate these with paracetamol if needed and rest as much as possible.

I tore a calf muscle a week before we were due to go on holiday in July, did the things above and to my surprise it worked.

Of course the whiskey is also a short term fix 

Hope it calms down soon.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Odo said:


> Unfortunately its not an easy fix, however you could try an ice pack ( the proper physio kind that you can re-use, not a bag of frozen peas! ), regular anti-inflammatory drugs such as Diclofenac or Ibuprofen, you can alternate these with paracetamol if needed and rest as much as possible.
> 
> I tore a calf muscle a week before we were due to go on holiday in July, did the things above and to my surprise it worked.
> 
> ...


For some people an ice pack helps whereas I found it did not & my long term back pain (L4/5 lumber vertebrae disc) is eased by a hot bath - I also have a presciption of Voltarol (Diclofenac) tabs & Tramadol which is a pain killer (next step up from Ibuprofen) & take one of each before I play golf (or any other time when the pain flares up) - My G P is very good so maybe if you spoke to yours he could help?

Regards

Paul


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

True Paul, ice packs are really only effective in the first few days when there is inflammation to reduce. The stronger prescription only painkiller is an idea, mat be worth a visit to the GP.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I'll try an ice pack tomorrow. There is no point in me seeing a GP, I am cyling to Barcelona in 2 days............... probably standing up.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Dont think there is a way to speed up back recovery..a little exercise might help a bit but not what you are about to do! Have the muscles around it gone into spasm? Heat packs and ice packs with a physio worked last time mine flared up..hot baths help me.

Paul. you've got a good doctor there, my one back in Blackpool offers me feck all that i cant get over the counter anyway and they barely take the edge off!


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

Voltarol is diclofenac but in a very low dose - hence OTC

You could try taking a triple dose

I am not a doctor 

Would nip over with some useful stuff but I've taken all my supply. Clipping sheep with two totally borked discs of my own has left nothing in the cabinet


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

sheepshearer said:


> Voltarol is diclofenac but in a very low dose - hence OTC
> 
> You could try taking a triple dose
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll get some today and hope that they'll do the trick.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Spoken to the missus - if it's bruised, you'll just have to wait for it to heal. Cycling may aggravate it, but shouldn't cause too many long term problems - it'll just be sore, so painkillers may help.

If it's displaced then you'll need a specialist to manipulate it back into place - that'll require a finger up the bum from a specialist - not the specialists that advertise in 'phone boxes, though...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

TENS?

(you can hire them...)


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

If you know anyone in Canada you might try getting Robaxecet [i think that's the spelling-ish] it's over the counter and brilliant for back and lower back - bit spacey actually but hey......


----------

